# HMG...anyone used?



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Human Menopausal Gonadotropin, or HMG, has anyone used? If so what dose do you take and how often?

thanks


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> Human Menopausal Gonadotropin, or HMG, has anyone used? If so what dose do you take and how often?
> 
> thanks


 Yes. Assuming yours are the 75iu amps then one of these eod. best to run it with hcg though at 500iu at least per week


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

steveiep said:


> Yes. Assuming yours are the 75iu amps then one of these eod. best to run it with hcg though at 500iu at least per week


 150iu vial by Bayer


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Looked at it. It's superior to hcg if you are looking at fertility. I've got kids/had a vasectomy almost 10 years ago so there was no point as it won't really do anything for me that hcg doesn't. Unless you are looking to knock up mrs clubber I doubt you'd benefit. There are some fertility protocols on here if you search.

75iu twice weekly in place of hcg.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/300969-ama-30-turbo-charged-ft-el-chapo/?page=180&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6145451&embedComment=6145451&embedDo=findComment#comment-6145451


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> Looked at it. It's superior to hcg if you are looking at fertility. I've got kids/had a vasectomy almost 10 years ago so there was no point as it won't really do anything for me that hcg doesn't. Unless you are looking to knock up mrs clubber I doubt you'd benefit. There are some fertility protocols on here if you search.
> 
> 75iu twice weekly in place of hcg.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/300969-ama-30-turbo-charged-ft-el-chapo/?page=180&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6145451&embedComment=6145451&embedDo=findComment#comment-6145451


 lol no, def dont want kids, we cant deal with little people. We have a dog and the missus often forgets hes outside or opens the door and his sneaks out. Ends up barking outside 20mins later, dont realise his gone lol. If we had kids we'd probably forget that too.

my source just added it, so wanted to know what it was. I did hear of it a few years back but was expensive and very rare. Still expensive but available now.

could you win HMG during PCT, like HGC?

will read El Chapo's thread later today.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Clubber Lang said:


> could you win HMG during PCT, like HGC?


 Yes, iirc it is good at restoring fertility as mentioned. If fertility isn't the goal then I don't think it brings more to the table than hcg but I could be mistaken.

It used to be rare/costly as you know but I've seen it listed in quite a few places more recently although it still seems a little more costly than hcg.

Have a thumb through AMA posts about it.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> 150iu vial by Bayer


 Wow that's expensive. I belive that the FSH hormone in the vial is synthetic and your pituitary will not release it naturally until you come off it so not sure how good it is for PCT


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv only seen HMG use justified for fertility because of the price although I'm sure it can be good for pct too.


----------



## Aqil (May 28, 2016)

Clubber Lang said:


> Human Menopausal Gonadotropin, or HMG, has anyone used? If so what dose do you take and how often?
> 
> thanks


 Yes. Got married in November 2017. Couldn't get wife pregnant. Two shots of 150iu and bam. It's some strong legit stuff. But too expensive to run it all cycle long. I would suggest hcg as normal and then hmm 75iu once a week


----------

